# Wound Care and E&M



## AZ_coder (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello;
One of our surgical providers bills an E&M with every wound care visit stating this is "standard procedure for wound care clinic."  The E&M does not meet the necessary requirements for a 25 modifier. 
The provider assess the wound (reason for visist: wound check.  Exam: all related to wound. Assessment: wound details.) and does debridement (or other procedure).  Is this evaulaution of the wound considered enough to support a 25 modifier or is this a part of the procedure? 
Thank you!
Brandie


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2011)

from your description it sounds like a debridement only.


----------

